# Upgrade from Rebel XTI to 80D



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 5, 2016)

What am I looking at as far as a learning curve between the two? I have the kit lens from the rebel xti, the 18-55, I also have a 50mm and a 75-300. What other lenses should I look at from canon or third party that are between 18 and 200mm? I'm trying to buy better glass while keeping cissy down as its a hobby not a job for me. Also, what other accessories should I look at? And one last thing, can you recommend an affordable camera backpack?


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 5, 2016)

I just picked up a Canon 85 f1.8 for a couple bills.  An excellent value in my opinion.  I like Lowpro  bags, but there are several quality manufacturers on the market.

Edit:  congrats on the new gear!  That's quite an upgrade.


----------



## titaniummd (Oct 5, 2016)

I acquired two bags. One for a trip and one for short outings. There isn't a perfect bag for every occasion in my opinion.






I acquired a Manfrotto Conpact tripod which is light and helpful for stills.





I don't like the neck straps since they cause neck pain, so I acquired this Sunsniper roto-ball.






I acquired a wired remote for bulb settings but bear in mind that the canon app can also control the camera through a smart phone.





50 mm f1.8 is a great choice for starters on a prime lens, though I'm still working on my kit lenses, at the moment.

Lastly, I know a lot of people don't like third party accessories but I have had success with my DSTE BGE14 battery grip and Yongnuo flash.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 5, 2016)

I should mention I also have a wired shutter release canon brand and have a mefoto road trip coming with the camera. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 6, 2016)

Just ordered an https://www.amazon.com/Albott-Waterproof-Shockproof-Camera-Backpack/dp/B0166M4D7Q


----------

